# Chilham Park Unaffiliated ODE



## LouBLou123 (7 September 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

Don't know if anyone can help me.  Has anyone done the Unaff ODE at Chilham Park before?  Are the courses usually the same as the BE courses or are they made more inviting as it's Unaff?

Many Thanks!


----------



## spike123 (7 September 2017)

I havent personally but a couple of girls from the yard did it and loved it. They said course was really inviting and ideal for a first attempt at one.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (7 September 2017)

You might get more replies in the Competing and Training part of the forum


----------

